# Jacking house.



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is My house. 
It's a 100yr, two story, slate shingles, gable wall, stairwell is in front right corner.
The two rooms that need jacked up. 
The house is basically on columns (Noted in dark red)
On the last house I did, the footer for the brick underpinning was brick turned up edge way and sand. I think this is the same. I will find out for sure. I'd like to cut through the brick and add the columns, then fill and parge using wire and surecoat.
Last time on a job I did, we dug a new footer, and laid a block wall. 
What do you think?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you talking about slicing into a retaining wall, top to bottom, to insert a column?

Do you have an engineer involved in this?


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

It don't sound to good when you say it like that. Lol
Yeah, in a sense. I believe the retaining wall is more like underpinning.
I may be wrong but it looks like the house sits on piers. There's no block.
It's just bricked under beam that spans from column to column. The brick columns are tied in though. I'm going digging now to find out what the footers looks like.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

The only way I to get a support under it is remove the wall. I thought about bolting a flitch plate and making the beam wider. I'm worried it might want to tilt on me though.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Engineers are your friend when doing stuff like this


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah an engineer would be the go to guy. 
I think I've figured out one problem. I'll weave the new columns into the wall, using 4" structural block. That ties the wall back together.


----------

